# schlumberger complete safety course



## shadymagdy (31 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18246699/Schlumberger - QHSE Manual.pdf


----------



## shadymagdy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

gameeeddddd


----------



## shadymagdy (21 فبراير 2011)

v nice book


----------



## mammad_1313 (28 فبراير 2011)

احسنت


----------



## shadymagdy (9 مارس 2011)

allah ye5alik


----------



## safa aldin (10 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## shadymagdy (13 مارس 2011)

you welcome man


----------



## shadymagdy (8 أبريل 2011)

safety schlumber


----------



## krazios (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجازيك خيرا


----------



## eliker bahij (15 يوليو 2012)

Thankssssssssss for sharing , but I'm not able to download from the link (filesonic) becuaus it is not free.Would you add another link please ?


----------



## engdent (24 أغسطس 2012)

لو تكرمت ترفع الملف على أى سيرفر تانى لان فايل سونيك مش شغال عندنا..وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شبكشي (24 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## virtualknight (14 سبتمبر 2012)

نريد رابط ثاني مع الشكر


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 أكتوبر 2012)

لم استطع تحميل الملف


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## MFouda (15 أكتوبر 2012)

please reupload file on other server


----------



## dyingsouls (17 أكتوبر 2012)

thnx


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

the file not found


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (22 أكتوبر 2012)

the course looks intersting but the link dosen't work .thank you


----------



## طارق سلامة (18 يناير 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanksd


----------



## nael alkhamise (10 فبراير 2013)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------

